
Loop optimizations in Guile - jsnell
http://wingolog.org/archives/2015/07/28/loop-optimizations-in-guile
======
melling
How much faster is Guile than elisp? I always believed that once an optimized
Guile could replace elisp, it would greatly enhance the software built with
Emacs.

[http://emacswiki.org/emacs/GuileEmacs](http://emacswiki.org/emacs/GuileEmacs)

~~~
davexunit
I don't have any hard statistics, but Guile's compiler and virtual machine
perform much better than the Elisp interpreter. Though, Guile's current Elisp
implementation is much slower than the implementation in Emacs. Now that Elisp
works on Guile, it needs to be made fast.

------
davexunit
Every time a new wingolog post emerges, I get even more excited for Guile 2.2.

